# Snow Shoeing Questions



## sull (Jul 6, 2015)

I am heading to Colorado for a trip with two of my friends a week before thanksgiving. The two friends have no skiing experience so I figured a fun (and cheap) activity would be to do some snow shoeing. We all have experience backpacking so I was thinking it would be cool for us to do a few nights in the backcountry staying the night at huts. I would like to stay off any routes that require crossing any avalanche terrain but I am having a bit of difficulty finding out which hikes will pass through potential avalanche sites. Are there any good guide books for this or other online resources? I would like to ensure there will be no avalanche terrain so we don't have to rent transceivers, probes, and shovels.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Colorado Hut to Hut by Brian Litz is a good source; also might want to talk with the folks at
10th Mtn. Huts for more beta.


----------

